# YAY! two PB13 Ultras for me!



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

it's official, I am now an SVS customer!

ordered two PB13 Ultras - though I won't get it til April. (shipping to the Philippines takes 30 days + the backorder of SVS)

NOTE:
this in no way means I don't want to win the Ultra Contest from the Shack - I want to win that one for my "other" HT


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Those things measure very well congratulations. What ever happened to your eD order then?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congratulations! 

Oh... didn't you know SVS Ultra owners don't qualify for the giveaway... :whistling:


*Spoiler* 



Of course I'm kidding!


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Oh... didn't you know SVS Ultra owners don't qualify for the giveaway... :whistling:
> 
> ...


you scared me there ... was about to hit the cancel button :R


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

avaserfi said:


> Those things measure very well congratulations. What ever happened to your eD order then?


the eD subs will ship on wednesday. i know it's the nth time I've got a final shipping date. but I'm confident about this one. 

the PB13's will go to my dedicated HT#1 ... the eD's will go to HT#2


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

mike c said:


> the eD subs will ship on wednesday. i know it's nth time I've got a final shipping date. but I'm condident about this one.
> 
> the PB13's will go to my dedicated HT#1 ... the eD's will go to HT#2


When your house crumbles can I have all the subs? :jump::hsd::huh::innocent:


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

avaserfi said:


> When your house crumbles can I have all the subs? :jump::hsd::huh::innocent:


I would if HT#1 and #2 was in the same house :sneeky::T


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Awesome bro... thats really awesome... 

Congrats, I hope they come earlier then expected.. Amazing subs, SVS built something really special in them...


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

Mike, you and rmlowz should get together :bigsmile:, as the 2 guys that just can't stand pat. Congrats on your order...must be tough doing all that waiting.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

Warpdrv said:


> Awesome bro... thats really awesome...
> 
> Congrats, I hope they come earlier then expected.. Amazing subs, SVS built something really special in them...


thanks! :yay:

shipping date is fixed though because I will have to put them in the same container as my custom HT recliners.



Ron Temple said:


> Mike, you and rmlowz should get together :bigsmile:, as the 2 guys that just can't stand pat. Congrats on your order...must be tough doing all that waiting.


waiting has been a regular thing for me since I take the cheap way out by using ocean freight instead of air freight . does rmlowz keep all his subs or does he get rid of the old ones? this is getting expensive :dumbcrazy:


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't know what Rich is going to do with his Conquest and ED, but he's moving into something custom, last I heard :spend:. :bigsmile:


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

Ron Temple said:


> I don't know what Rich is going to do with his Conquest and ED, but he's moving into something custom, last I heard :spend:. :bigsmile:


I thought you were gonna say he was moving into a new house :hsd::dizzy::surrender:

you have any idea what his new plans are? DIY or custom from eD or epik?


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

IIRC it is a Seaton custom design that will work in conjunction with the Growlers. I'll have to go back and look at the message. I'm sure he'll post about it when it starts to happen.


----------



## coffeeman (Oct 4, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Oh... didn't you know SVS Ultra owners don't qualify for the giveaway... :whistling:
> 
> ...


Well that would seem to exclude most who are trying to qualify. I've only had my plus/2 for a couple months and already feel 'out of the loop'!


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

got my tracking number today! :yay:


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

mike c said:


> it's official, I am now an SVS customer!
> 
> ordered two PB13 Ultras - though I won't get it til April. (shipping to the Philippines takes 30 days + the backorder of SVS)


Where have I been? :foottap:

"You Suck" :hail:


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Very nice! Pics once you get it set up.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

mazersteven said:


> Where have I been? :foottap:
> 
> "You Suck" :hail:


I got jealous with your avatar :bigsmile:



Big Worm said:


> Very nice! Pics once you get it set up.


will do! it left Ohio today ... it will go to my shipper in CA (how long does that take?) and then + 30 days ocean freight to me.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I got my pair of PC-Ultras in today... they are sitting in the garage. It will be a few days before I can get them out and setup... but they are here.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

mike c said:


> I got jealous with your avatar :bigsmile:


There was no mention of this anywhere else? Why? :dunno:


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Sonnie, how can you have them sitting in your garage doing nothing? :dumbcrazy: I'd be ripping through that packaging so fast you'd think a tornado hit! :joke:


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

mazersteven said:


> There was no mention of this anywhere else? Why? :dunno:


I mentioned it in the 2008 to buy list at AH :bigsmile:

i've been announcing sub orders there forever, figured I'd create a thread when I have pics already :whistling:


----------

